# Physically Challenged policies in Germany



## sudheermadduru (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

May I know how are the policies of physically challenged people in Germany?

Regards,

Sudheer


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

sudheermadduru said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know how are the policies of physically challenged people in Germany?
> 
> ...


I think your question needs to be more specific.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to start by taking a look at the EU statements on disabilities: Persons with disabilities - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission

But the situation can vary by area and by the type of disability you're dealing with. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

